# Lifts 4/25



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and young Flight are hitting the road, will be there in 15 minutes. I hope the birds are vocal this morning good luck to anyone lucky enough to get out this today.
Flight


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

doing my first a;m hunt today good luck to all


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just got in the blind. Been sick for a week....I need this! Just have to try to control my coughing. Good Luck All!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All setup and ready for some action. Good luck guys!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

We are in......birds have been hammering for 20 minutes now!
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My son and I are all set up. Got in plenty early. Only 2 gobbles so far but they aren’t very far away. Hopefully one comes our way right off roost because we can only hunt till 10. Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had someone shoot across the road from us, and our birds went silent so I’m guessing they hit the ground.
Flight


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Not much gobbling this morning. Called in a big tom first thing he was less than 15 yds , was at full draw but just couldn't settle the pin in on him he kept moving. Slipped down the ridge at 15 yds and bee lined into a winter wheat field. I shoulda been more aggressive on getting a shot off I kinda looked him over too long...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Birds shut up when they hit the ground, had this Jake come in dead silent, I never tell the boy what he can and can’t shoot as long as it’s legal, but he is giving this bird a pass. We are enjoying the show, he attacked the Jake now he has the hen on her side doing his best.
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a hen fly down and come right into my hen decoy.stick around yelping and clicking for 30 min and had the toms to my north fired up. Unfortunately she went that direction...had 2 more hens come through at 70 yds but no Tom followed and they didn’t get any closer. Toms were definitely getting closer but got quiet on us now...fingers crossed they are still coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

This Jake is working hard but he killed my DSD, that’s her on her side .
Flight


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Its snowing here in northern Newaygo. Extremely windy conditions no birds to speak of


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

jonnyb said:


> Its snowing here in northern Newaygo. Extremely windy conditions no birds to speak of



Same here minus the snow...


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Being a sissy again just riding around my area drinking coffee.Yesterday saw turkeys all over not one today


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Man this Jake is fired up he is on top of my decoy again, he stands over the top of him and purrs. His head is solid red, at one point I thought the boy was going to shoot the bird to save the decoy, this has been the best hunt I have had in awhile!
Flight


----------



## jc bowhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Sure seems like alot of hens in Newaygo never fun haha. Neither was the snow this morning. Gobbling sure went silent when they hit the ground. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

The wind has picked up and the temperature has dropped, I haven’t heard a gobble in a hour. We pulled the windows almost shut to block the wind and this Jake is still working over my decoy.
Flight


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

All quite here in SW Sanilac county. Havent heard a gobble yet this morning. Lol


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Snuck up to the fieldedge , was gonna check my cam that the tom I shoulda shot walked past. Didn't make it to camera cause I glassed a strutter with 2 hens on other side of field . over 1000 yds away tho. Back in the blind now. Sun is trying to peek out. Still very chilly


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Just had a big ugly old looking tom with a dark maroon head sneak in behind me, on my blind side he mightve seen me turn in the window . Backed right around and left the way he came as soon as I saw him 10 yds away. I hadnt been calling and he never gobbled. The way I set up on this ridge killed me this morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and young Flight walked out at 10:00, there was a bird gobbling behind us, but it sounded like the Jake that worked our decoys over pretty good. I was hoping for success this morning but it wasn’t meant to be. I will be in the northern Michigan turkey woods starting next Sunday, I have the week off good luck to anyone still hunting today. Here is the scene around my DSD Jake decoy when I went to go get it !
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Ridiculous how quiet it was this morning. Screw it, I'm going to Meijer to get a Butterball


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I did get out by 6, stayed until 10;30, seen and heard nothing, and about froze


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Currently sitting on a ridge watching a cut. Never been to this area before. Literally just picked a spot off the satellite imagery. Not a good sign when you don't see any tracks on the way in.

Committed to an hour and then move at as many spots as I can hit this afternoon.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Text book hunt today. Struck up a couple gobblers at 9:45. They came in on a string, and I shot the first one at 20 yards. A double beard!

Beard 1, 9.75”

Beard 2, 4.5”

1” Spurs

















Thanks for the turkey tote @Flight of the arrow and family, easiest walk out of the turkey woods of my life!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Text book hunt today. Struck up a couple gobblers at 9:45. They came in on a string, and I shot the first one at 20 yards. A double beard!
> 
> Beard 1, 9.75”
> 
> ...


Nice Shootin!

That's a book bird, too, I think. Enter it!

@Liver and Onions , whaddya say?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice congrats on a great bird!
Flight


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> Nice Shootin!
> 
> That's a book bird, too, I think. Enter it!
> 
> @Liver and Onions , whaddya say?


Livingston Co. ? 16"+ would put you # 14 in the county in the multi-beard division. Not sure why, but the requirement for multi-beard gun is the same as single beard......12". State Record is 55"+ by a young gal from Lapeer Co. I did not score that bird for her but I did score another multi for her a few years after the #1 bird.

L & O


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Text book hunt today. Struck up a couple gobblers at 9:45. They came in on a string, and I shot the first one at 20 yards. A double beard!
> 
> Beard 1, 9.75”
> 
> ...


Great bird! Congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally sealed the deal at 7:47PM, caught him on the way to the roost. Been a heck of a cat and mouse season with zero mating action, had to set up on common travel routes until it paid off. 9" beard, just a hair shy of 1" spurs.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Finally sealed the deal at 7:47PM, caught him on the way to the roost. Been a heck of a cat and mouse season with zero mating action, had to set up on common travel routes until it paid off. 9" beard, just a hair shy of 1" spurs.
> 
> View attachment 764381


Nice work!
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats nice bird it makes it more special when you have to put a lot of time in


----------

